# CR 140: Methanol Injection + Intake Flapper Valve = Quenching?



## Kohl_Wagon (Jun 1, 2014)

Just noticed this forum which is probably where this should be:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6982573-CR-140-Intake-Flapper-Valve-Methanol-Injection-Quench

Thanks


----------

